# St. Louis style fatty



## tdcarter (Dec 6, 2011)

Tried my first fatty last weekend while doing a pork shoulder. Set the fatty on the upper shelf of the MES so the drippings could flavor the shoulder. Stuffed it with a bit of provel cheese. Tried it with 4 ounces, next time I think I need about 8 ounces. But dang good stuff. Thanks to you guys for giving the recipe of these tasty little treats. One thin slice on an onion bun makes for a really tasty treat.

Q-view attached.




















Thanks again,

T


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks awfully tasty!  The sky is the limit with the fillings on these things!!


----------



## frizzlefry (Dec 6, 2011)

That's making me hungry!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks delicious! Like James said there is no limit to the ideas you can come up with for filling.


----------



## seenred (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice lookin' fatty! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Thanks for the qview


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2011)

HOO EEEE!  That is one nice looking fatty. I bet the pulled pork was equally as nice.


----------



## tdcarter (Dec 6, 2011)

Pulled pork was very tasty. Funny I was just reading the thread about the new MES owner and some folks saying you miss out on the smoke ring with electric. I don't have the pictures with me today, but I'll post them tonight. I got a good 1/2 of two step smoke ring on the shoulder. I never had one so deep and distinct. I had to take pictures it was so beautiful.

Thanks for the compliments. I know there are other fillings, but sometimes just simplicity is the word for the day. And that fatty let the meat and smoke shine through... ohhh... darn good.

Got flurries outside today. Not sure when the next fatty will be hitting the smoker. But I bet it will be before Xmas. Need to smoke some summer sausage for the family gathering.


----------



## smokedinstl (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks great !!! the fatty is on my list to smoke next.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hard to beat a smoked fattie! great job looks delicious


----------



## bigcase (Dec 6, 2011)

Pass the fattie please!!  Looks delicious!!


----------



## dward51 (Dec 6, 2011)

Mmmmmm..... making me hungry.  I gotta do another set of fatties soon.

And you are right, you can never have too much cheese in sausage!!!!!!


----------



## sqwib (Dec 7, 2011)

Dude you nailed it!


----------



## smokealilsmoke (Dec 9, 2011)

WOW!!:sausage:


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes that is a good looking fattie now where's the shoulder ????


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 9, 2011)

Yep not met one I didnt at least like alittle.  Great stuff.


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 9, 2011)

Great looking fattie! Nice job!

Mike


----------



## driedstick (Dec 12, 2011)

good job looks yummy


----------



## driedstick (Dec 12, 2011)

good job looks yummy


----------



## johnnie walker (Dec 13, 2011)

Mmmmmm! Looks very tastey to me!


----------

